# Pharmacom



## Hollaaatchaboy (Oct 2, 2016)

Hey guys I've been trying to find a thread on this subject but I can't find one..

I made a order and was wondering how long it took to get a reference number? If anyone has every delt with the source or knows dar, let me know! 

Thanks!


----------



## RBRB (Dec 9, 2016)

PharmacomStore.org


----------



## greenvial (Dec 11, 2016)

all looks to be getting through


----------



## RBRB (Dec 11, 2016)

One of the best Bro.Not dom.but have u read the site and the quality control involved?Quite unbelievable!!!


----------



## RBRB (Dec 11, 2016)

See subforum on ASF.


----------



## yesidont (Dec 13, 2016)

Hollaaatchaboy said:


> Hey guys I've been trying to find a thread on this subject but I can't find one..
> 
> I made a order and was wondering how long it took to get a reference number? If anyone has every delt with the source or knows dar, let me know!
> 
> Thanks!



cant help you wit that


----------



## CG (Dec 22, 2016)

If you legit placed an order it shoulda been through basicstero. Dannie is their rep


----------



## emcewen (Dec 22, 2016)

Reference should be right away, tracking will come after it clears customs

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Dec 22, 2016)

1 post? Nah


----------

